# still open?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

is timberlanes still open or have they closed down??


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

hello anybody?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep they are still open. We went down there a few weekends ago. We were the only ones down there though.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's good for me. How much is entrance?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We payed $10 a person. We went this summer for a while. You want to wait til after a rain though. It was pretty dry this summer, and only found a few mud holes. Make sure you try the mud pit...and wear your life preserver, cause it's DEEP


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the address or number down there I can't find anything on them


----------

